# Ccl test Naati



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, anybody who has given ccl test! Can you share your experience and result! Any tips or advice for future candidates?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Umer3131 said:


> Hi, anybody who has given ccl test! Can you share your experience and result! Any tips or advice for future candidates?



Hi Please find the threads below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pats-living-australia/1433002-naati-exam.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/1421490-naati-certification.html

Cheers,


----------



## Srija (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Jenny,

Thanks for sharing these threads..


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

<*SNIP*>
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/quote]Will you be charging for it like you are charging $150 for the highly sought after PTE material you are in possession of?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

<*SNIP*>

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk[/quote]

No harm in charging , but you could be more transparent and mention in the post itself that you are expecting $150 for the same

Most of the members here share their experiences and preparation materials free

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No harm in charging , but you could be more transparent and mention in the post itself that you are expecting $150 for the same
> 
> Most of the members here share their experiences and preparation materials free
> 
> Cheers


Agreed! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Salman007 said:


> You can contact me bro..The Practice Material Naman has is what I prepared and I can pass it on to you for free...
> 
> Cheer up..


Thanks buddy, I don't need it - but I am casually compiling useful resources available in the public domain for my friends etc to use down the line. 

The fact that their account was posting a message about highly sought after resources asking people to private message them without being transparent that they are in fact charging for them - it rubbed me the wrong way and felt predatory with no QC what so ever.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Salman007 said:


> You can contact me bro..The Practice Material Naman has is what I prepared and I can pass it on to you for free...
> 
> Cheer up..


You should start a new thread titled NAATI Hindi free materials

I am sure it will help a lot of members

Cheers


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The fact that their account was posting a message about highly sought after resources asking people to private message them without being transparent that they are in fact charging for them - it rubbed me the wrong way and felt predatory with no QC what so ever.


Feel free to report this type of activity to forum moderators - you can contact us through the exclamation point in the red triangle on the top right of any post - we will take any appropriate action.


----------



## deepti333 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Salman,

I am appearing for Naati CCL Hindi. It will be great if you can share the material with me.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Therohan (Aug 9, 2018)

Salman007 said:


> Roger that..I am a NAATI HINDI Tutor myself..I teach students how to crack the exam with proper tips and techniques..
> 
> 
> QUOTE=newbienz;14605238]
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Please can you share the material brother?


----------



## gary_mitt (May 9, 2018)

Hi Mate, Can you please provide me with Naati CCL hindi material. My exam is on 25th October and I am very stressed. Please provide me your phone number so I can comtact you. Can't PM on forum as it's not allowing me to do so.


----------



## jayasenan (Feb 9, 2015)

how was your test?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

madhanc said:


> Do anybody got a WhatsApp group for this


Create one please! Share the link for it here

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

naman1282 said:


> Create one please! Share the link for it here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Or not. 

Expat Forum is not here to simply provide a pathway to other competing forms of social media. Forum members (including many silent members and guests) gain when information is shared in threads directly.

As sharing links to other social media is against the forum rules, doing that would incur infractions, and if repeated, generate an automatic and permanent ban from the forum for the member doing it.

kaju/moderator


----------



## Saloh94 (Feb 6, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> <*SNIP*>
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Will you be charging for it like you are charging $150 for the highly sought after PTE material you are in possession of?[/QUOTE]


Hey mate, did you take the CCL test in Malay? If yes, would you mind sharing the resources you used? Would highly appreciate it.


----------



## Ruth_G (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi All,
If anyone can please help in below queries, will be really grateful.

1. While submitting application, it says no test sessions available for ONL selection.
So what can I do next? Is it not available for entire year? or keep on checking regularly to see when dates are seen in the list? 

2. In my NAATI CCL registration, I have put my given name (first name+ middle name) as per passport in 'Given name' field in the form. After registration, in 'your details' section, it populates given name in 'First Name' field. Should I write my first name in first name field & middle name in middle name field, or write 'given name (as per passport)' in First Name field.
I know its petty query but just concerned, there should be no differences in name formats across ACS, EOI & NAATI


----------



## ajnewbie (Mar 7, 2019)

There is a very popular channel on YouTube for preparing Hindi NAATI. The channel and the material are free and the content is excellent. There are several dialogues, shortcuts as well as vocabulary. The name of the channel is NAATI on my mind. I am finding it useful as I am preparing for my upcoming test. I believe that the material posted on the channel should be enough to prepare for the test and pass. My test is on 25th Sept. I hope this helps all NAATI Hindi aspirants to prepare. Good luck to those who are about to give the test.


----------

